# College financial aid challenges



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Its getting to be the time for HS seniors to apply for college and with that comes the parents' requirements of filing out FAFSA and CSS profiles.
But my ex and I aren't exactly on the same page with this. I am filing them out, And he is ....not.

I know there is a waiver form you can submit for non-custodial parents, but its left up to the individual colleges whether or not the waiver if granted. Have others here had issues trying to get a non-cooperative ex to file the necessary documents to get their child financial aid for college?


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2013)

Pluto2 said:


> Its getting to be the time for HS seniors to apply for college and with that comes the parents' requirements of filing out FAFSA and CSS profiles.
> But my ex and I aren't exactly on the same page with this. I am filing them out, And he is ....not.
> 
> I know there is a waiver form you can submit for non-custodial parents, but its left up to the individual colleges whether or not the waiver if granted. Have others here had issues trying to get a non-cooperative ex to file the necessary documents to get their child financial aid for college?



I am pretty sure I will be in the same boat. Choose the colleges that only count your financial data.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Pluto2 said:


> Have others here had issues trying to get a non-cooperative ex to file the necessary documents to get their child financial aid for college?


Yes.

It's my understanding that you can still fill out the FASFA without all the necessary information. As long as you supply the SS# the Feds can look up the income information from the tax returns.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

lenzi said:


> Yes.
> 
> It's my understanding that you can still fill out the FASFA without all the necessary information. As long as you supply the SS# the Feds can look up the income information from the tax returns.


Four of the six schools my DD is applying to require non-custodial information on the CSS financial profile, in addition to FAFSA. Two of the schools have indicated that his lack of cooperation in filing out the forms would probably not be an issue.

It just kills me that the jerk, who says he desperately wants a relationship with his estranged daughter, would refuse to help her.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Maybe he's afraid of you seeing his current financial status. He could be hiding income from you if he is paying support or he could be financially struggling and is embarrassed for you to know. 

Or he could just be a lazy arse..lol


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I worry about this same issue. In fact I need to get moving on this. In my case, my ex is just lazy and selfish, has already said that he cant help my daughter with any college so I can see him balking at supplying the info. I cant pay either, but will do what I can to help her.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

3Xnocharm said:


> I worry about this same issue. In fact I need to get moving on this. In my case, my ex is just lazy and selfish, has already said that he cant help my daughter with any college so I can see him balking at supplying the info. I cant pay either, but will do what I can to help her.


I can share that some colleges really are very understanding and have faced situations where one parent just won't do it. They don't want to penalize the kids. We have some third party statements and some filings he signed when I got a garnishment for support to indicate he wouldn't have to pay anything because he's not making that much-all he needs to do is file the papers. Unfortunately for me daughter, he admitted to me that he just never filed taxes last year. So he might be hiding money, but he's not that smart. The lack of filing is between he and the IRS.

One school said if he fails to file it will not impact the admission decision (which I sort of knew), and won't impact the ultimate financial aid award, but that they would not be able to provide her with the estimate of financial aid they typically provide with the admission notification. 

Two schools advised if you think there might be a problem, file the Non-custodial waiver and if he files its not big deal.

His actions are vindictive against my DD for not accepting his behavior and "life choices" as he calls it. And just one more attempt on his part to avoid grown-up responsibilities.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Is your son still a minor? It might be worth his while to file for emancipation. You could appear and explain to the judge that he will continue to live with you but due to ex's lack of cooperation you are finding it limits your son's accessibility to student loans, grants and scholarships. 

If he is emancipated, they will not reference EITHER of your income.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm concerned about this myself, BTW. Ex isn't the most cooperative.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Is your son still a minor? It might be worth his while to file for emancipation. You could appear and explain to the judge that he will continue to live with you but due to ex's lack of cooperation you are finding it limits your son's accessibility to student loans, grants and scholarships.
> 
> If he is emancipated, they will not reference EITHER of your income.


I have thought about it. Under state law she (its my daughter) doesn't qualify to seek emancipated status.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

There is a magical world where young people can money for college that need never be paid back. They also get job training, free housing, free meals, and a decent salary to boot. See your military recruiter for details.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> There is a magical world where young people can money for college that need never be paid back. They also get job training, free housing, free meals, and a decent salary to boot. See your military recruiter for details.


Never in a million years would my DD go into the military. First off, she'd likely be court-martialed in basic training for insubordination! She's much more likely to end up working for Amnesty International than the DOJ. My kids are much the more tree-hugging hippies types.

And not to get political, but unless you are an officer, a family or four in the military qualifies for food stamps-hardly a decent salary.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I used to think my daughter would do well in the military... tough girl mentally, used to be tough physically but not quite as much since dropping gymnastics. She's an excellent shot from her very first time at the range and she's just stubborn enough to want to prove the world wrong. The right Sergeant could really tap into her with reverse psychology.

But then I talked her into a long walk yesterday with temps in the 50s and she whined the whole freakin' time about being cold and finally I cut it short at 2 miles.

She likes the idea of college life better than the idea of college classes.


----------

